# s tebou by sem byl moc rád



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like some help with this: *s tebou by sem byl moc rád. *It is from a song by 
Wanastowi Vjecy called _Velkej první letní den. 
_
My guess is that it means "_with you I would be happier_". Can _sem_ be a short for _jsem_? I mean, I know that the _j_ is usually not pronounced, but is it common to in non formal situation it is not be written as well?

The whole line of the song is: 
*Vábí vůně klisen, ó tak to já bysem, s tebou by sem byl moc rád. 

*I would also appreciate some help in the rest of the song.

Děkuju pěkně

Na shledanou.:


----------



## slavic_one

'sem' means 'here'
'I would like to be here with you very much'


----------



## Jana337

slavic_one said:


> 'sem' means 'here'
> 'I would like to be here with you very much'


"Sem" means "here", too, but not here. Tagarela is right - it is a colloquial version of "jsem". "By (j)sem", in turn, is a colloquial version of "bych".

The verse means: I would like to be with you very much.

"Sem", by the way, can only be used for movements (where to?), not for positions (where?).


----------



## slavic_one

Exscuse then my incorrect translation!
Pravě jsem nevěděl že se může psát tak.. Jano prosím mohla bys výsvětlit to:


> "Sem", by the way, can only be used for movements (where to?), not for positions (where?).


to myslíš, že se může říct 'Choď sem' a nesprávně je 'Jsem sem'?
Jestli je dobře 'podivej se sem' nebo jen 'podivej se tady'?


----------



## kelt

I don't event think that _by sem byl_ is standard Czech. A more appropriate form would be _bych byl_. But you're understood with it.

_Podívej se sem_ or _*pojď* sem_ are correct. On the other hand only _jsem *tady*_ is correct.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

O, so I imagine that the whole song is in non-standard Czech. Because I was also told that this velkej is also an informal way for velký_.

_Then, the phrase in standard Czech must be: *s tebou by bych byl moc rád*? 

And how could I say "_With you I would be happy/-ier_"? 

Děkuji moc za pomoc (only now I've realised that it's a nice rhyme)

Na sheldanou.:


----------



## slavic_one

Diky kelt!

Ahoj Tagarela! Yes, velkej is not standard Czech. Czechs often use 'ej' instead of 'ý', e.g. you can hear dobrej, bejt, malej, šťastnej....
With you I would be happy/happier is S těbou bych býl šťasný/šťastnejší.


----------



## winpoj

"S tebou by bych byl moc rád." - wrong

"S tebou bych byl moc rád." - correct

"S těbou bych býl šťasný/šťastnejší." - wrong

"S tebou bych byl šťastný/šťastnější." - correct


----------



## slavic_one

njn dik za opravu


----------

